# Pearly liquid soap



## All things lavender (Jul 6, 2013)

I made glycerin liquid soap for the first time about a week ago. After dilution it was crystal clear. Waited for it  to cool. Added lavender EO before bottling. Clouded right up. It's been sitting for a week....it's clear except for the top layer is pearly. Will it eventually clear completely?


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 6, 2013)

You should always add your fragrances or essential oils while the liquid soap is warm to hot so that it can better incorporate (your mixing oil with a water based product).  Not completely sure if adding the EO to cooled soap is the issue but I have used lavender EO in liquid soap and have not had any clouding or other issues (it does thicken it a bit though).  

Maybe heat your soap back up and mix it well, then let it cool again to see if that does not clear things back up for you.


----------



## barnabyblack (Feb 19, 2014)

I recently started making a castile with olive, coconut and jojoba.  My first batch was great the second I used too little lye.  My first batch was clear paste as it should have been but when I added distilled water it got cloudy.  After a few days of diluting it started to clear up again but now I am getting a hardened layer over night.  I am not sure why this is happening as I followed instructions to the tee.  Any suggestions out there?


----------



## barnabyblack (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry All Things Lavender I meant to reply as well as ask my question!!!  I've gotten cloudiness after adding EO and it goes away after a small duration.  If it does not you can try an emulsifyer like polysorbate 20.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 19, 2014)

barnabyblack said:


> I recently started making a castile with olive, coconut and jojoba. My first batch was great the second I used too little lye. My first batch was clear paste as it should have been but when I added distilled water it got cloudy. After a few days of diluting it started to clear up again but now I am getting a hardened layer over night. I am not sure why this is happening as I followed instructions to the tee. Any suggestions out there?



 Actually that is not a Castile, castile is only 100% olive oil as far as oils go.  Anything else is just soap no matter what Dr. Bronners says...

 Back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Actually that is not a Castile, castile is only 100% olive oil as far as oils go.  Anything else is just soap no matter what Dr. Bronners says...
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled thread....



*snort* You beat me to it Lindy.  lol.

Now, as far as the pearly...I noticed that as well with my first ever batch of glycerine method yesterday.  And i didn't add anything to it aside from spritzing the top with alcohol to get rid of bubbles.  So it may not be your oils after all hun.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2014)

Something of a purist... lady of 4....


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am too. I cringe when I see people call oil blend soaps castile just because there's OO in it.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2014)

I am so annoyed with Dr Bronners for diminishing the meaning of castile...


----------

